# Prep for TransAm 2009



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

We have zeroed into our start date for the TransAm trip. We will ride from Yorktown, Va to Florence, OR starting about the 3rd week of May 2009. 

Planning for this trip has been in progress for a long time...7 years! After I retired from the USAF in Sept 2000, I planned to solo the TransAm. I purchased maps from Adventure Cycling and was making plans to ride starting the following May. I purchased things like a small light weight tent, a B.O.B. trailer, some cooking ware, and some other stuff I thought necessary for the trip. I was trained and set to go, I just had to wait for May 2001 to arrive.

Then my better half retired, then she said she wanted to ride too, and she wanted to ride it on the tandem. Okay. But she said she needed more time to train. Okay. Then her father passed away and we took in her mother who was suffering from early signs of Alzheimer’s. Then my mom passed away and we took in my 5 year old niece (mom was raising her). Okay.

Here is is eight years later and we're almost (finally) ready to go. Last year we purchased a triplet. We had previously thought we could take our tandem with a Piccollo attached. This planned worked really well except Jessie (niece) is now nine and growing like a weed! She has outgrown any chance at riding the Piccollo. 

So a triplet it had to be. We looked high and low for an acceptable used triplet. New triplets are too expensive! We lucked out and were able to purchase a Santana from a family who had just finished a 9,000 mile ride. See their adventure at:

http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/?o=3Tzut&doc_id=1495&v=1lQ

Upon arrival I went pretty much bearing by bearing over this new (new to us) machine. It is a great bike! But I don't appreciate black too much so, it's getting repainted. We're going with a burnt orange. We have stripped it down to the frame and will bring it in Thursday for its new colors! Here are some "before" pictures. We'll post some "after" pix when they get done!

As we get closer to May 2009, we will open a journal in Crazy guy on a bike .com and keep it up to date with our progress to include daily pix of our trip. I will also post here. 

We’re getting excited now!!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Great!

I'm looking forward to your reports.


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

Sometime between now and lift off we hope to add a Garmin 705 Edge. The mapping is appealing to me. Kinda expensive though.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Wow, after so long "on hold", I bet you`re really chomping at the bit! Cool deal to wind up with that triplet too- It`s kind of historic in its own right. Good luck with your trip, it has to work out this time.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

Gus Riley said:


> Sometime between now and lift off we hope to add a Garmin 705 Edge. The mapping is appealing to me. Kinda expensive though.


Considering the time, expense and effort involved in doing a TransAm, the 705 will be money well spent.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

:2: Awesome! Congratulations and have fun.

:8: We look forward to hearing about your travels.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*New maps*



Gus Riley said:


> I purchased maps from Adventure Cycling and was making plans to ride starting the following May.


Be sure to get a new map set, or at least download all the addenda for your map set. There are constant route changes and updates of information, so a new map set is a worthwhile investment. Have a great trip.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

What a great adventure trip. I can't wait to read your reports.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Wow, that sounds great. Another teacher at my school did it with her husband (also a teacher) a few years ago. It sounds wonderful, can wait to read and view updates on your progress.
Cheers,
Z


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

Kerry Irons said:


> Be sure to get a new map set, or at least download all the addenda for your map set. There are constant route changes and updates of information, so a new map set is a worthwhile investment. Have a great trip.


Great advice. We have been watching the changes/additions to the route from adventure cycling through the years. There are a bunch. I think we'll have to get a new set anyway.

We have routed each day on gmaps pedometer, and we plan to include each of those files with our daily reports. An example is our first day: 

http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=1499349

Our first day is around 56 miles. Yorktown to Glendale (Church). Our plans are mapped out, yet we remain flexible in that we don't feel restricted to them. We are also working on each days alternatives for camping/lodging ETC. This we have on an excel product and is about half finished. It really is surprising the number of possible overnight stays that are free.


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

An update to the triplet:

We dropped it off last Thursday for its powder coating. We chose pumpkin orange. We called today and it is no longer black...it has been sandblasted. They estimate it being ready sometime later this week. Cool 

We ordered new cables from Tandems East and new decals from Santana.


----------



## thebadger (Jul 27, 2002)

That should be quite an experience. Have you had any experience yet in turning a bike that long? Just curious what it is like. Seems like it would require W I D E turns.


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

thebadger said:


> ... Have you had any experience yet in turning a bike that long? Just curious what it is like. Seems like it would require W I D E turns.


Of course! We ride it often. I can tell you the first time I jumped on it, I did so without stokers. As I rode out of my driveway and began my turn onto the road, it was so different that I promptly rode the triplet into the ditch (shallow) on the other side of the street! It was definitely a sensation I had not encountered previously. 

My neighbor who is also an avid cyclist came over to see the new bike. I invited him to take it out for a test ride. He snapped up the offer and out he went. He repeated the same adventure to the ditch that I experienced. 

It wasn't so much a feeling of wide turn as it was a sense of the thing "crabbing" while turning. Our cycling skills up to that point had no experience in dealing with the strange turn sensation. Once learned it never occurred again.


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

Update:

We got our frame back from powder coating! We installed the decals purchased from Santana. Then I remembered I should take some pictures and get them on the board here before I got too far along...we are excited to see the whole bike put back together complete with its new color!! We love it!!!!


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

how long is that thing? is it bigger than a car? granted it's in the background, but that tandem looks puny in comparison


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Good luck! that orange is a beautiful color. 

Can't wait to read your updates- your patience is quite inspiring.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*recharge?*



Gus Riley said:


> Sometime between now and lift off we hope to add a Garmin 705 Edge. The mapping is appealing to me. Kinda expensive though.


I thought the batteries in these things only lasted around 10 hours. How will you recharge?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Fixed said:


> I thought the batteries in these things only lasted around 10 hours. How will you recharge?




you can get a solar charger... or maybe they will plug it in somewhere. I'd be more concerned about maxing out the memory. can't remember if that one has an sd card, but even with a plain old gps with aa batteries you can only store so many tracks


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

Gus Riley said:


> Update:
> 
> We got our frame back from powder coating! We installed the decals purchased from Santana. Then I remembered I should take some pictures and get them on the board here before I got too far along...we are excited to see the whole bike put back together complete with its new color!! We love it!!!!


*Looks great. One step closer!*


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

Fixed said:


> I thought the batteries in these things only lasted around 10 hours. How will you recharge?


Good point. We'll have a charger and will charge as best we can. If we have SAG support we will charge with an inverter/van mix. If no support, well a Garmin might not be feasible. 

I do believe the Garmin Edge 705 with bundle kit has an SD card with all of North America mapped on it.


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

T-shirt said:


> *Looks great. One step closer!*


Yes, another step in the right direction. We have all of this summer to train and the winter to maintain best we can. We have trainers for our singles so we can try to minimize fitness loss.


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

FatTireFred said:


> how long is that thing? is it bigger than a car? granted it's in the background, but that tandem looks puny in comparison


The tandem handles like a sports car compared to the triplet. Here's a picture with the triplet next to a VW Jetta. You can see that with a trailer it is as long as a car, and longer with the Piccollo and trailer combo. 

I'll post more finished bike pictures tomorrow when the sun comes back out. We went for a ride almost as soon as I had the wheels back on it this afternoon!


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

Madness... sheer madness.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*backup batteries*



Gus Riley said:


> Good point. We'll have a charger and will charge as best we can. If we have SAG support we will charge with an inverter/van mix. If no support, well a Garmin might not be feasible.
> 
> I do believe the Garmin Edge 705 with bundle kit has an SD card with all of North America mapped on it.


They should design those things so that you can hook up an external battery, like a good headlight, then be able to carry several or swap out using one while another is charging. Or, just use replaceable / rechargeale batteries. That has been the fundamental limitation that has kept me from buying one.


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

The Bike is *DONE*! Now we start catching up on our long lost training and fitness. Maintain best we can during the winter, continue to hone the plans, logistics, choices, and alternatives. When the third week of May 2009 arrives we should be on our way!! :thumbsup: 

The triplet turned out way better than we hoped!


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

looks like the wheelbase is about as long as the car's


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*cool*



Gus Riley said:


> The Bike is *DONE*! Now we start catching up on our long lost training and fitness. Maintain best we can during the winter, continue to hone the plans, logistics, choices, and alternatives. When the third week of May 2009 arrives we should be on our way!! :thumbsup:
> 
> The triplet turned out way better than we hoped!


Great looking bike. Would love to have one for my 2 boys and me.

How do you decide on the phasing of your cranks? Ever stand while pedaling that bike?


----------



## Chris H (Jul 7, 2005)

Gus Riley said:


> Good point. We'll have a charger and will charge as best we can. If we have SAG support we will charge with an inverter/van mix. If no support, well a Garmin might not be feasible.
> 
> I do believe the Garmin Edge 705 with bundle kit has an SD card with all of North America mapped on it.


Ever think about the Solio charger? www.solio.com 

It comes with a USB interface so it should be able to charge that. At least I think it would.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

That is AMAZING! I wish you luck in '09! Was wondering, wouldn't it make more sense to put the smallest rider in the middle? Not that I know anything about triples, but it seems like you'd have more room and the weight would be distributed better.


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

wipeout said:


> That is AMAZING! I wish you luck in '09! Was wondering, wouldn't it make more sense to put the smallest rider in the middle? Not that I know anything about triples, but it seems like you'd have more room and the weight would be distributed better.


Yes probably. However, the handling is quite easy with our current setup. Plus, Jess barely fits the shortest station (most aft) now, and finally as Captain (dictator of sorts) I don't want to listen to her gabbing all day long right behind me.  .


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

Fixed said:


> Great looking bike. Would love to have one for my 2 boys and me.
> 
> How do you decide on the phasing of your cranks? Ever stand while pedaling that bike?


Haven't stood up yet. The cranks out of phase is done a lot on tandems. We tried out of sync on our tandem for a few hundred miles and figured out that we really didn't like it. It is supposed to be easier on the drive train and somewhat more efficient. 

On the Triplet we decided we will be harder on the drivetrain by being in-sync, so we offset the phasing by 45 degrees. We have found the important thing about it is: one, the captain's postion must lead the phase and the others must follow. It does make adifference because we had it reversed and it was no where near as efficient. Two, the inside pedals during a turn must be up with the outsides being down.


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

Are you going to use a tag-along with that?


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

Chris H said:


> Ever think about the Solio charger? www.solio.com
> 
> It comes with a USB interface so it should be able to charge that. At least I think it would.


Interesting! I wonder how long it takes to charge things. Even plugged in while on the bike it would supplement the batteries of just about any device. They don't look too expensive either. 

I saved the link for more thought on the subject. Thanks!


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

superjohnny said:


> Are you going to use a tag-along with that?


If we go with a support vehical we will bring the Piccollo with us. It won't be used every day but will get used on some parts of the trip. If we have to go unsupported the Piccollo will stay home.


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

So here we are in person! Gus (Dale), Charlie, Jessie, and Alexander.


----------



## Chris H (Jul 7, 2005)

I've got one. It works as advertised.

I haven't tried yet, but I don't think it charges itself and devices at the same time. More of a charge during the day, plug in your device at night. At least that's how I've always used it.


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

One more step closer...we have decided to start pedaling from Yorktown on 20 May 2009. + or - one day. Start on 20 May, projected finish is 17 August 2009. Our average milage per day is right around 45. Not too tough, especially if we are supported by a vehicle. So there will be time most days to smell the roses. 

We'll pull Jess out of school close to a week before school gets out for the summer. When we finish and get back to Illinois, she'll go right back to school. A whole summer on the bike, seeing the country up close and slow!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Cool! I can`t imagine a better summer school.


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

Crossing the country with 2 kids in tow? Really? I guess a chase vehicle will allow them time to blow off steam when they don't feel like riding.


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

ispoke said:


> Crossing the country with 2 kids in tow? Really? I guess a chase vehicle will allow them time to blow off steam when they don't feel like riding.


Which might also be a downside of a support vehicle. We're thinking about throwing our tandem on top of the SAG in case the kid(s) poop out.


----------



## abiciriderback (Jun 8, 2005)

*Wow my Inlaws Live in Florence*

Wow small world my In-laws live in Florence right on the Golf Course. Awesome retirement town very hilly windy area.
As it gets closer let me know if I can help out in anyway. Feel free to PM me or if you need any assistance once in the OR area. I live in Seattle area but we are in Florence and Oregon all the time.

Ray Still


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

Wow. I am impressed. You might consider one of the blog sites for your reports. They make it easy to format and load up pictures, and when you are done, they will all be in the same place. I imagine you thought of it, but just thought I would suggest it anyway. 

Which mountain passes are you going through? Sounds like you are all looking forward to it, and the color came out great....................MTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

MTT said:


> Wow. I am impressed. You might consider one of the blog sites for your reports. They make it easy to format and load up pictures, and when you are done, they will all be in the same place. I imagine you thought of it, but just thought I would suggest it anyway.
> 
> Which mountain passes are you going through? Sounds like you are all looking forward to it, and the color came out great....................MTT :thumbsup:


We'll be posting daily updates to our online journal at crazyguyonabike.com. We have not installed a journal there yet, but there will be one there when we get closer to leaving. 

As far as passes, they are numerous. Hoosier in Colorado is probably the most widely know. Virginia and Kentucky have some whoppers...like Clinch Mtn, or the approach to the Cookie Lady's house in Afton. Almost all of Missouri is up and down climbs. Actually the Rockies are the highest climbs but not the toughest, or so our studies of others' journals reveal to us. Toward the end of our journey, the route through Oregon has pass after pass almost all the way across it. 

We are so looking forward to getting going!


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

Well you are an inspiration. When I retire I hope to do something like that.....MTT


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

Update:

We "pulled-the-trigger" on an ATOC (from Tandems East) for the triplet. Very pricey! We could have gone with a less expensive straight bar affair, but getting the triplet on top of our van would have been a real chore...possibly a bit dangerous for us as well as the bike and van/car. Putting our tandem up onto its straight bar rack is just doable. 

The ATOC incorporates a swivel at the fork lock location. It also can be shortened when not being used while on top of a vehicle. This way we can open the trunk or back door of the car/van.

Reason for purchase? We have to have a way to transport the triplet to Yorktown, VA in May 2009, and back from Florence, OR the following August. We purchased early so as to get this expense out of the way. We also plan to bring the triplet to our Sanibel Island vacation beginning next week. Training. training. training.

It has been shipped and should arrive most skosh!


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

A training update:

Like the tandem the triplet kicks my butt far worse than my single. I work so much harder on our multi-bikes compared to my single ride. I also get butt sore much sooner on the multis. Why is this? Train train train is the key now. 

Today we went on our hilly route. 33 miles of heat, wind, and hills. We made 25 miles of it. We could have gone further but we decided that it would be torture. We'll get this route down eventually...we really are out of shape!! What hurts is good! 

Tomorrow we take the day off, Monday will see us on a 20 miler, moderate toughness.


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

Here's the new Atoc. It works!! We're on our way to Sanibel Island, Fl for a few weeks of vacation. We'll be pulling the Piccolo, and a trailer while down there. With gas prices as bad as they are we are going to park the van for the entire time we are there. Grocery shopping will be done with triplet, piccolo, and trailer combo! It is quite the convoy!

The other bike is my single.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

I just noticed the derailer on the tail end (fourth seat?) (Piccolo?). I`ve never seen one like that before- was it custom or special order? Looks like a good idea. I remember a post a few months ago when somebody was asking about cadence for a kid pedaling a single speed version (Fixxalo?) and it gave me the mental image of some poor little kid trying to spin at about 200 RPM down a grade. And you hook up a trailer behind that or in place of it? Maybe you need a Union Pacific sticker.


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> I just noticed the derailer on the tail end (fourth seat?) (Piccolo?). I`ve never seen one like that before- was it custom or special order? Looks like a good idea. I remember a post a few months ago when somebody was asking about cadence for a kid pedaling a single speed version (Fixxalo?) and it gave me the mental image of some poor little kid trying to spin at about 200 RPM down a grade. And you hook up a trailer behind that or in place of it? Maybe you need a Union Pacific sticker.


A Union Pacific sticker is a Great Idea!!! If we run acoss one we'll probably grab it!!

The Piccolo is made by Burley, it comes with gears! The child changes gears to keep up. During training a child may have to be prompted to change up or down until he/she learns how gears are used. 

Yes we hook a trailer up to the Piccolo for grocery shopping or transport of a smaller child.


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

Update: We arrived at Sanibel, FL and got situated on Saturday. On Sunday we went for a little ride of 10 miles or so to do some shopping. We're towing the Piccolo, and trailer on the bike paths here on the island. 

We are amazed at some of the attention this little train of ours is getting! This is a glimpse of what we can expect on the TansAm! People are really interested and aren't bashful about voicing it. Everyone is super supportive when we elaborate about our plans for next year. We even had people slowing in their cars beside us to take pictures! This is different! Will we be attracting this much attention on our Big Ride? WOW! Maybe it will serve in receiving more room on the road. 

We're going for breakfast in the morning, and then a ride through the Ding Darling Natural preserve. We'll get 20 or so miles...all flat but hot and muggy. Good for those hot and muggy TansAm days!


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

Training continues. We're slow. We averaged 15 mph on the flats in Florida. But at home we're down at 12 mph. Our distances are low as well, we ride 30 miles and we're pretty tired out. We're sure things will get better as training grinds on.  

Pictures are of our progress while in Florida. We had fun, ride 30 miles...go to the pool! :thumbsup: Make sure you protect your eyes from the glare off the forth picture!!


----------



## uber-stupid (Apr 9, 2002)

Wow... Just tuned into this thread.

I went from Oregon to Michigan in 2002... had a blast. I had a few things to say....

-Most helpful thing I learned... keep dish soap in coke bottles. They're pressure rated, and cheap.

-Re: the Garmin. I don't like the idea, I'll tell you why. As you've noticed, people seem to come out of the woodwork for travelers. There are plenty of maps available through tourist bureaus, and at gas stations. But really, the best travel guides I found were the people. If you have time to smell the roses, then you have time to listen to the locals, and I can almost guarantee that you'll see some things that most folks either haven't heard about, or didn't think about. There was a gorge in South Dakota that I got to see, that wasn't really on the map... it was underneath the road (highway-ish road) and you really would have needed to know it was there to notice, and pull off to check it out. People are much more interactive, enjoyable, and useful than GPS ever will be. If you were in a car, I'd say take GPS. But the speed and range you're describing means that anyone you talk to will be able to tell you what's worth seeing in the immediate area when you set out to ride again the next day. And of all the things I saw along the way, I think the people I met were what really made it fun. 

-I don't remember what your planned route was, but I can say this with a certainty: avoid the black hills like the plague. Steep, windy, neverending, and extremely demoralizing. Mount Rushmore was much smaller than I imagined, and was thoroughly NOT worth the detour. And the heat of braking on steep descents overheated my rear rim to the point where I had a spoke nipple pull through the rim.

-Speaking of rims... this was a pointer I heard from a tandem rider along the way. They said to avoid rims that have a groove machined in the braking surface of the rim. Supposedly these grooves are to give an indication of rim wear. But because tandems are carrying the weight of two (or three, in your case) people, on the same two wheels, the wheels take a lot more stress. More stress due to the weight load, and more stress while braking. And apparently these riders had a rim tear apart, right along that machined groove. FYI.

I'm sure there's more, but my stomach is growling, and my roommate is making chili.


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

Great advise Uber! You make a lot of sense concerning locals and the Garmin! Our route is along the Adventure Cycle TransAm Trail, it does not include the Black Hills. Although we gave some thought to Mt Rushmore but dismissed it.


----------



## uber-stupid (Apr 9, 2002)

Yeah, Mount Rushmore is a drag. maybe by car, but not by bike. 

By the way, tha tbike is a thing of beauty. And the shot of the bike with the piccolo with a trailer... brings a big grin to my face. That's really cool.

-If you have a SAG wagon, you may not really need a trailer. But if you do, I had a lot of luck with the BOB. One nice feature, you can use a rear triangle mount kickstand. Reverse the mount and put it on the tongue of the trailer. It's a kickstand when you need one (namely when you have a trailer load of stuff) and it's not hard mounted to the actual bike. Another nice feature, it's got a low center of gravity. BUT, one point against is the tandem factor... half of the load weight of the trailer will be on your rear axle, which is already burdened with its half of 3 people. Mounting it to the piccolo would alleviate some of this, but it's still a concern. 

All that aside, I can say it's nice to have a kickstand for a touring bike. Lifitng and lowering a fully loaded pack mule of a bike can be... trying. 

-Handlebar bags. For everyone. There's nothing better on a long trip than having food at your fingertips. Apples, bananas, power bars, etc. Indisposable, for reasons involving the body's need (especially for the young 'uns) to metabolize sugar. 

There's a longer explanation, having to do with depletion of bodily stores of glycogen, which can be slowed down by taking in more calories, and so on... read john forester's book <i>Effective Cycling</i> if you're more interested. He covers everything from cycle mechanics to vehicular cycling to how the body metabolizes food, and why it's important to eat while you ride. I think it's pretty easy to break up a day trip with a big lunch, but sustained long trips over the course of the summer can be trying. 

I'm sure there's a lot more. These are just what's coming to mind.


----------



## kayakguy (Feb 2, 2006)

Awesome, just freakin awesome! You need to get that blog going on crazy guy, and document this adventure.


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

uber-stupid said:


> ... -If you have a SAG wagon, you may not really need a trailer. But if you do, I had a lot of luck with the BOB. One nice feature, you can use a rear triangle mount kickstand. Reverse the mount and put it on the tongue of the trailer. It's a kickstand when you need one (namely when you have a trailer load of stuff) and it's not hard mounted to the actual bike. Another nice feature, it's got a low center of gravity. BUT, one point against is the tandem factor... half of the load weight of the trailer will be on your rear axle, which is already burdened with its half of 3 people. Mounting it to the piccolo would alleviate some of this, but it's still a concern.
> 
> All that aside, I can say it's nice to have a kickstand for a touring bike. Lifitng and lowering a fully loaded pack mule of a bike can be... trying.
> 
> -Handlebar bags. For everyone. There's nothing better on a long trip than having food at your fingertips. Apples, bananas, power bars, etc. Indisposable, for reasons involving the body's need (especially for the young 'uns) to metabolize sugar...


If all goes as planned we have a SAG (Wonderful!!) but we are prepared to go unsupported. We have a BOB, I like it on my singles and even on the Tandem, ours does not fit the triplet. However, for the same reason you cite (weight on rear wheel) we will go with a Nomad if needed. 

We're currently looking for a kickstand, one of those double types. We'll give Tandems East a call most skosh on that one. Even unloaded the triplet is a handful when setting it down for parking or finding a good/safe place to lean it against.

Handlebar bags for everyone is awesome!!! We didn't think about that one!! WILL DO THAT TOO! Thanks!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

This doesn't sound so good *we ride 30 miles and we're pretty tired out*.

I'm thinking you really need to bump the training up a bit-and the family doesn't have to do all of it on the tandem or all together. A group ride on singles ought to be a lot of fun and let the kids have some independence which they are likely to appreciate.


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

kayakguy said:


> Awesome, just freakin awesome! You need to get that blog going on crazy guy, and document this adventure.


Thanks!! Did you check out the history of our Santana? That was an awesome trip made by the Vogel family.

http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/?o=3Tzut&doc_id=1495&v=1lQ 

They are now (a year later) on another even more EPIC adventure. They are riding from Prudhoe Bay, Alaska to the southern tip of Argentina!!! WOW!

http://www.familyonbikes.org/

We plan to get the blog started when we get a bit closer to the roll date, say 2 months prior. We plan to include pictures for everyday's journey and entries from each team member.


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

MB1 said:


> This doesn't sound so good *we ride 30 miles and we're pretty tired out*.
> 
> I'm thinking you really need to bump the training up a bit-and the family doesn't have to do all of it on the tandem or all together. A group ride on singles ought to be a lot of fun and let the kids have some independence which they are likely to appreciate.


Yes, I am a bit concerned with our endurance right now. Some of it is my problem...I am still struggling with an ellusive comfortable saddle fit. Today I have changed saddles and am making the adjustments as we ride in an attempt to find the best fit. I struggle with this on our multi bikes. I'm good on my singles. The other problem (me) is I have to remain in their comfort zone, or I get worn out too soon...poor saddle fit does not help in this issue either.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Gus Riley said:


> ......I am still struggling with an ellusive comfortable saddle fit. Today I have changed saddles and am making the adjustments as we ride in an attempt to find the best fit. .....


How much do you get out of the saddle on the tandem as compared to your single bikes.

My wife and I make a point of getting out of the saddle every chance we get on the tandem, we will even slow down to do it. Still, saddle issues on a tandem are a lot different than on single bikes. It also looks like you have the nose of your saddle pointed down on the tandem (I'd suggest measuring where the nose is relative to the ground, leveling the saddle then lowering the saddle until you get the nose to ground distance back to where it was before you leveled the thing).

Good luck.


----------



## uber-stupid (Apr 9, 2002)

Some of that may be the food issue. See how things go when you have fruit on hand during the ride?

Another thing I noticed... did you stagger the cranks deliberately? Many tandems I see, all the crank arms are oriented in the same direction. Wouldn't surprise me if there are parts of the stroke where the bike leans a bit to one side or the other. If you're all at different points in the stroke as the bikes move along, you may also be exerting some of your energy to compensate for balance, and outright working against each other. Maybe... MAYBE... I'm probably talking out the wrong end here... it might be possible that getting the cranks all lined up will allow you all to pedal more efficiently and in a more coordinated fashion, working with each other, instead of against. Especially going up hills... being able to lean the bike (a little) one way or the other, because you'd all be on the down stroke at the same time... having everyone stroking at the same time might be more muscle-efficient. 

Just an idea.


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

uber-stupid said:


> Some of that may be the food issue. See how things go when you have fruit on hand during the ride?
> 
> Another thing I noticed... did you stagger the cranks deliberately? Many tandems I see, all the crank arms are oriented in the same direction. Wouldn't surprise me if there are parts of the stroke where the bike leans a bit to one side or the other. If you're all at different points in the stroke as the bikes move along, you may also be exerting some of your energy to compensate for balance, and outright working against each other. Maybe... MAYBE... I'm probably talking out the wrong end here... it might be possible that getting the cranks all lined up will allow you all to pedal more efficiently and in a more coordinated fashion, working with each other, instead of against. Especially going up hills... being able to lean the bike (a little) one way or the other, because you'd all be on the down stroke at the same time... having everyone stroking at the same time might be more muscle-efficient.
> 
> Just an idea.


Maybe. It is (out of sync) something we tried on the tandem and did not like. There is no balance issue. Currently, my stokers can both stand up and I barely notice it. We may go back to in-sync and see how it goes.


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

*Confidence Boost!*

Our confidence is restored!!! We change the orientation of our cranksets back to "in-phase", changed out my saddle, replaced our mid-stoker's shoes, and installed some cage-pedals for the aft stoker. Our average speed jumped 5 mph, and we are not nearly as tired after 30 miles. 

We went "out-of-phase" as a preventive measure for the drivetrain. After today we have come to the conclusion that "out-of-phase" is wonderful...IF all three of us were hammers. We are NOT, so we are most likely not going to impact the drivetrain too badly from normal wear. *"In-phase"* allows us to mash all at once on the power strokes while we pedal in circles together, vs. one coming on alone, then the next, followed by the last. It did not work for us. "In-phase" makes all the difference for us. :thumbsup: 

We got rained on today, so we got to test our rain gear. It worked, kept the rain off of us, but we sweat so bad inside we were soaked anyway.  Normal right?  

The saddle I put on is an old Terry Liberator (the yellow and black one) I had laying around. I did not go numb (either hands or nether regions) so that is good. I still got sore, but maybe some miles on a new saddle is a must in this case...we'll see.

Within two miles from trip completion we heard a loud ping followed by a consistent ding on the pedal strokes. We thought we lost a spoke, but there wasn't any brake pad rubbing as one would expect. Turns out the our aft stoker's shoe lace got zinged in the sprocket! One more little lesson...tuck those shoe laces in girl!


----------



## uber-stupid (Apr 9, 2002)

AWESOME!

That's really cool.


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

*Update*

We've added a kickstand!! Man this makes looking for a place to park so much easier! For the captain and 1st Stoker (1st Mate) we have replaced our speedplay pedals with SPD type pedals. This enables us to wear sandals with cleats as well as shoes that have SPD cleats recessed so we can walk around without cleat covers or slipping and scraping around. Our 3rd stoker will have SPD pedals most skoosh...they are on order and on the way!! 

The kick stand is really an awesome thing!!

Training is going well. One day it is hotter than blazes, and the next there is rain so hard we think about looking for the ark!! 

Did a couple days of RAGBRAI this year...that is always fun!!


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

One more vote for practical cycling! Now please tell me you three don't wear matching outfits...


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

ispoke said:


> One more vote for practical cycling! Now please tell me you three don't wear matching outfits...


The first mate and I do on most rides. This is due to our both earning jerseys from several different rides we have accomplished on our tandem. RAGBRAI, CANDISC, CNC, and 
GRABAAWR to name the major ones. Our third mate hasn't earned any of the organized jerseys (yet). We think the first one she earns will be the Adventure Cycles TransAmerican Trail jersey next year. What a first jersey to earn!! Then we will all proudly sport it together on our rides. WOW! Ride across the U.S. and get a jersey!!


----------



## uber-stupid (Apr 9, 2002)

I was just thinking about you the other day, and wondering how the training has progressed... 

How have things changed since you put the pedals back in sync, I'm curious? Has your milage gone up with your avg speed?

What else has been going on?

Stories, man, I want stories!!!

I'm getting the touring bug again, this is bad. I blame you, Gus.


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

uber-stupid said:


> I was just thinking about you the other day, and wondering how the training has progressed...
> 
> How have things changed since you put the pedals back in sync, I'm curious? Has your milage gone up with your avg speed?
> 
> ...


 As it went with Rocky, we're getting stronger!! Hills are less intimidating and we climb slightly faster. We're experimenting with standing while climbing. As a team we're getting the hang of it.

We've done a few breakfast rides...15 miles eat breakfast and return before it gets too hot.


----------



## uber-stupid (Apr 9, 2002)

Mmmmmm... pancakes. Must be a great way to work up an appetite.


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

*TransAm Prep*

We've slipped into the holiday months. We have also slipped in our training. Life catches up. Dec 1st saw snow and a realization that time ticks on. We're within six months of our "Big Trip" roll out at Yorktown. 

Snow brings us indoors and
Indoors brings the evil trainer! 

1/2 hour every day for a week or so, then 45 minutes, then 1 hour. We will do this as long as we feel good. Having said that I'm not feeling well and am not planning to ride today. :frown2:


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

*Our Trip Log/Journal with Pix*

As promised we have now published our log on the CrazyGuyonaBike internet site.

http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/4561 

The closer we get to the start of our trip the more it will be updated. After we roll out of Yorktown we will do our very best to update it every day with log entries and new pictures of each days ride. Of course our updates each day will depend upon our access to the internet. There will undoubtedly be several days where we just cannot get online. But rest assured each day will be updated...we have two laptops with us and each has our excel supported journal entries, so we can update our actual logs on them then download each day onto the crazyguy site when we can get connected. 

161 days (there abouts) and counting.


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

*Update*

Still training. We're busy gathering equipment needed. Added a new camera for the trip. 

132 days until we go!


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

*Another Piece of Equipment*

We talked about maybe doing the GPS thing and had ruled it out. However, Christmas came around and low and behold we recieved a version of GPS. It isn't what we were considering, but we decided to include it. We feel it will come in handy when we might be looking for the next pit stop for food etc. It works for mapping too. So what the heck we'll bring it along.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Gus Riley said:


> So what the heck we'll bring it along.


You sure? With a rolling weight about 550 lb without GPS VS 551.5 lb with it, you`re gonna slow waaay down!

Any chance you`ve weighed or estimated your total packed weight? Suddenly I`m curious about it. How was my guesitmate above?


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

Let's see; I'm 175 Lbs, wifey's weight is: "Highly Classified"(if I disclosed it I would have to do myself in), Jessie weighs in around 80 lbs. The bike is 70-75 Lbs. Then add a day pack loaded with food and rain gear: 30 Lbs. 

About 435 pounds before the GPS. 

So you're close.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Since algebra is prohibited on internet forums, I think "Highly Classified" remains safe . 
30 lb- I forgot you`re bringing a supprt vehicle. And does that 70-75 include the Piccolo and post caboose?


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> Since algebra is prohibited on internet forums, I think "Highly Classified" remains safe .
> 30 lb- I forgot you`re bringing a supprt vehicle. And does that 70-75 include the Piccolo and post caboose?


No. The Piccolo would add some, 25 lbs plus 37 lbs for Alexander. His power to weight ratio isn't too good either. He'll ride on our easy days.


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

*33 days 'till we roll*

33 days left. We're busily gathering the last remaining gear for our trip. Training is progressing. Got to get out some today, and a local breakfast ride tomorrow. Sunday off because Jess is bowling at a stste tournement. 

Added to our rain gear
Bought more riding shorts
Bought new arm warmers
New tent
New sleeping bags
Obtained some kitchen ware
Bike now has GPS
Bike now has a speaker system that will accept a portable XM/mp3 thingie (Charlie has to listen to her Cubs!)
We have a generator!! Now this is a nice-to-have item, if we can fit it in, it will go. 

I have gone through the tools to bring
Started gathering the spare parts needed....Tires, tubes, lubes, cleaners, chain links, etc.

Converted all bills so we can pay via internet. Made arrangements for a housesitter and lawn mower.

Still have to buy a new camp stove.
I might leave our new lantern home...word is when it gets dark; we go to bed.


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

We have some that are coming out to ride with us too. From Yorktown there are 3 riders who plan to ride along for a day or two. 

There is a strong tourer who is starting at Yorktown 5 days after us and wants to catch up to ride with us to Pueblo, CO. 

Another couple plan to ride with us from Cave-in-Rock, IL to Chester, IL.

Then a fellow from Pittsburg, PA plans to join us for a week when we get to Rawlins, WY.

This trip is looking to be pretty cool!


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

*Only 16 Days 'til We begin!!*

We rode the triplet up to the elementary school for Jessie's power point presentation. In addition to 99 slides she explained some of the details of the Monkee Mobile. Things like clipless pedals, gears, water bottles, bike computers, XM radio, GPS, tire pump, and our ability to fix flats and such. Then she fielded questions for forty minutes straight. Her presentation was really great and went over totally awesome!

Only 16 days until our journey begins!
http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/4561


----------



## Val_Garou (Apr 30, 2002)

Outstanding!!


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

*Time to fly*

Awesome! It's been interesting to read about your preparation. I know that you guys will have a great journey.


.....


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

I was going to post a link to my blog about my "big ride," trans am, Los Angeles to Boston, but after finding and following your thread, I think I'll just slink away and roll gently into the night. Awsome!


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

jlyle said:


> I was going to post a link to my blog about my "big ride," trans am, Los Angeles to Boston, but after finding and following your thread, I think I'll just slink away and roll gently into the night. Awsome!


No Way!!! POST! POST! POST!! The crowd joins in! POST!! POST! POST!!

Maybe we'll cross paths! Only way for us to tell if we're close is if you POST!!! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks, Gus. OK, my trip pales in comparison. I don't think we will pass on the way, but I wish you fair skies and tail winds.

Here's the link to my blog: http://jimsbigridexc09.blogspot.com/

RSRO (ride safely, ride often),
Jim


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

just found this thread.
looks awesome! best of luck on your journey. too bad you are going through chester and not chitown. i would ride a day with you guys.

how far are you getting per day now? who is running SAG for you?


----------



## morryjg (Jan 6, 2008)

Gus Riley said:


> http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/4561



WOOHOO! There's an RSS feed on the page. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

weltyed said:


> just found this thread.
> looks awesome! best of luck on your journey. too bad you are going through chester and not chitown. i would ride a day with you guys.
> 
> how far are you getting per day now? who is running SAG for you?


Our daughter Jamie is driving the SAG van for us. 

We're looking to average about 45 miles per day over the whole trip. Of course some days are more and some less. Right now we're training at 50 miles per day. If I hold my horses back and don't push hard we do 50 with acceptable effort...if not, I almost burn out because the ladies tire too soon. So, pacing is the name of the game!


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

jlyle said:


> Thanks, Gus. OK, my trip pales in comparison. I don't think we will pass on the way, but I wish you fair skies and tail winds.
> 
> Here's the link to my blog: http://jimsbigridexc09.blogspot.com/
> 
> ...


Looks like our routes cross in Western Kansas. We won't get there until late June, so by looking at your blog we'll will miss you. Looks like you'll be traveling pretty darned fast compared to us! Good Luck and Tailwinds for you!


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

Gus Riley said:


> Looks like our routes cross in Western Kansas. We won't get there until late June, so by looking at your blog we'll will miss you. Looks like you'll be traveling pretty darned fast compared to us! Good Luck and Tailwinds for you!


I'll wave in your general direction as we ride east - how's that? I going to have a netbook with me and can check your progress. Have a safe and wonderful trip, too.


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

*Wish I were going*

I did the Trans-Am east to west in 98. In case you need to read yet another web site about riding across the US, here's mine: http://2224.home.comcast.net/tour. It was about the only thing I've ever done that was flat out great, and I hope you have a similar experience. It's so cool that your daughter did that presentation to her class! 

Have a great trip! 

Mark G
Longmont, CO


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

MDGColorado said:


> I did the Trans-Am east to west in 98. In case you need to read yet another web site about riding across the US, here's mine: http://2224.home.comcast.net/tour. It was about the only thing I've ever done that was flat out great, and I hope you have a similar experience. It's so cool that your daughter did that presentation to her class!
> 
> Have a great trip!
> 
> ...


I never get tired of reading the journals! Your's is a good read!


----------



## Tweezak (Dec 6, 2008)

What an awesome trip!! I'm so jealous!

You'll be passing near us. I'm in Albany, Oregon. I have a brother in Junction City and my parents are in Waldport.

Are you planning on taking Hwy126 though Eugene and on into Florence? That will put you about 40 miles south of me. I might take a couple of days off and do the last leg of your trip with you if you don't mind the company.


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

Tweezak said:


> What an awesome trip!! I'm so jealous!
> 
> You'll be passing near us. I'm in Albany, Oregon. I have a brother in Junction City and my parents are in Waldport.
> 
> Are you planning on taking Hwy126 though Eugene and on into Florence? That will put you about 40 miles south of me. I might take a couple of days off and do the last leg of your trip with you if you don't mind the company.


Here is our route from Eugene to Mapleton; 
http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=1490301

And then 126 the following day as well into Florence; 
http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=1490307

We don't mind company. Should be fun! Of course this last day will be quite a day for us!!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

you arent headed anywhere near chicago, are you? mostly sticking to teh southern route?


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

weltyed said:


> you arent headed anywhere near chicago, are you? mostly sticking to teh southern route?


For the most part we're riding the original ACA Trans American Trail. We live 3 hours south of Chicago, but will not get there or here. We do enter Illinois, but way down in the south at Cave in Rock. Then we ride to Goreville, Carbondale, and finally Chester. Three full days in Illinois. Chester is where we cross the Mississippi River into Missouri.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Gus Riley said:


> We live 3 hours south of Chicago, but will not get there or here.


three hours south? which town?


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

We loaded the SAG wagon Wednesday evening. At 0700 Thursday morning (14th) we rolled out of our driveway. We shouldn't see it again for about 100 days! By Friday the 15th we are staged at our son's home in Yorktown. Saturday morning will see a tie breaking golf match between Dad (Me) and son (Matt). Sunday we're going to Jamestown and be tourists. Then on Monday about 0900 we dip our tire and finally start our journey!! 4,000 plus miles from our finish in Florence! 
OH BOY here we go!


----------



## ezdoesit (Sep 7, 2008)

:thumbsup: 
Good luck to you and I hope you have a great trip.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

Wow, a great story already. Enjoy the journey!

:thumbsup:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Have a safe trip and a great time!


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

Gus Riley said:


> We loaded the SAG wagon Wednesday evening. At 0700 Thursday morning (14th) we rolled out of our driveway. We shouldn't see it again for about 100 days! By Friday the 15th we are staged at our son's home in Yorktown. Saturday morning will see a tie breaking golf match between Dad (Me) and son (Matt). Sunday we're going to Jamestown and be tourists. Then on Monday about 0900 we dip our tire and finally start our journey!! 4,000 plus miles from our finish in Florence!
> OH BOY here we go!


The golf game went well for both of us. However, it was a tie breaking game (rubber game) and "IT" ended in a tie!!! So I guess I'll be back in Yorktown in the fall for another tie breaker. I have to come back here anyway...I have to pick up my golf clubs which I'm leaving here for the summer.

It is now Sunday, one day before our trip begins...it's raining, but shouldn't rain all day. We're looking to do some more finish packing on the SAG wagon. Also we want to get up to Jamestown so Jessie can be a tourist! 

We're ready!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

hope all is well!

keep us updated as you cross the country. one crazy summer vacation.


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

Day 1!! Yorktown, VA to Willis Church. 58.1 miles about 900 ft ascent. Average speed was 12mph. We had a cold windy morning to start with. When we got up the roads were wet, but the rain had ended for the day. We started out with two other riders who joined us just for today. Our son Matt who lives in the Yorktown area and our very good friend Carol from Tampa, Florida. We had a good ride, we fought head winds all day long. After getting to Williamsburg we met up with our SAG driver, Jamie, she our daughter for lunch at the Cheese Shop. After an hour we were off and rolling down the road again. We rode quite a while on the new Capital bicycle trail. So far it runs from just outside Williamsburg to the bridge at the Chickahomny River. Then it starts up again about ten miles later and runs all the way to Charles City. While taking a break on the bike path, a motorcycle rider pulled onto it to see if we needed any help. The young man, Jim from Charles City was also a road bicylist, so we had some to talk about. After we bade our goodbyes and goodwill to Jim he turned around and proceded to ride up the trail in an effort to exit it. Poor guy's timing wasn't so good, he got pulled over by one of the local police patrols, luckily he was released with no foul! Thanks for stopping Jim. We met another rider on the trail. Her name was Barb and she was visiting from Palmdale, Calif. She rode with us for a couple of miles. Hope she enjoys her Virginia visit. We're staying at the Willis United Methodist Church tonight. Nice place! We're staying the building in the back. The kids are watching a movie on the DVD in there...nice! Earlier we had dinner with our fellow riders before they had to leave. So now we're on our own. Tomorrow we plan to get up to Ashland and camp at Americamps. It will be our first night in our new tent. It looks to be a relatively easy day, only about 30 miles...as long as we don't get lost! Good night all!


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

Willis Church to Ashland, VA 31 miles. Day 2! We only had 30 miles or so to ride today. We got up late. Willis United methedist Church is really a nice place. We stayed in the small building in the back. It had power, AC, A TV and DVD, Couches and chairs and a table. Although only 30 miles it felt like a lot more...see we still had that pest of a head wind hitting us! We pulled into Americamps north of Richmond and near Ashland. We're camping tonight. Dinner was BBQ hotdogs, boston style baked beans and a salad. Last night we had another equipment failure...a brand new queen size air mattress decided it would only hold air for an hour or so. I woke up five times and manned the air pump! We need a new one. We rode through some very pretty countryside today! Especially that around the numerous locations of the Seven Day Civil War battles in the area. Cold Harbor battle site area were impressive as well. We stopped and Jessie (as well as us) got a good lecture on the battles of 1862 and 1864. The way of camping has really changed. I'm sitting here on my laptop, in my camp site, hooked up with electricty and access to wireless internet. Cool! Tomorrow we ride to Mineral. Looks like we have a substantial sized group one day ahead of us. They should be in Mineral tonight. Nite all!


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

Couldn't figure out how to delete a repeat post, so....


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

Day 3! Ashland, VA to Mineral, VA. 48 miles. We got up early and departed about 8:30am. After leaving the campground it only took us 18 minutes before we got a bit lost! Then it was a long ride down highway 1 before we got corrected and onto S. Center Rd. We got into Ashland and managed to find our way to a Hardees for breakfast. We didn't need any coffee because we brewed some in camp! Yummy! After around ten miles we hit a pretty good little climb...the hardest so far. It was shortly after we figured out we were on the combined routes of the ACA Atlantic Coast (Trail 1) and the 76 route we will ride to Florence, Oregon. We rode through some beautiful countryside today. Looked like it was Virginia horse country. We got near a junction of RTs 738 and 601 and took a much needed break. After a ham sandwich and gatorade we started out again. The road signs were a bit out of kilter and we weren't positive about which way to go. Luckily for us there came a man jogging down the road. We stopped and asked if we were on the right road to Bumpass. He said he was visiting, but yes it did go to Bumpass...and it DID eventually! We pressed onward, about forty-five minutes and ten miles we came upon a railroad. Hmmm? I pulled out the map and discovered we were going the wrong way again!! Twice in one day! At this point I remembered we had a GPS set with us! HMMM why didn't I use this when we were not so sure at the church?! It got us going toward Bumpass, just not on route. In the end we added nine miles to our day! We learned a lesson...when unsure of available or absence of signage check to see what Mr. GPS says!! After all this was precisely the situation we brought it along for! What a Dummy! We made it to Mineral tired and hot, but not too bad for wear. We're camping outside of the fire Dept, we're welcomed to use the amenities here. Nice! Both Jess and Alexander got a 1st class tour by Fireman Charley! Thank-you Charley the kids loved it.


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

Day 4! Mineral to Charlottesville, another 48 miles. We got started late again this morning. The first twenty miles today were nothing but pleasant. Sure we had some climbs (1875 ft) but they went by the wayside pretty easily (granny gear!). After 15 miles we decided to take a shortcut along Highway 250. For the first ten miles it was rollers and had a wonderful shoulder. The last half was quite the opposite. The hills got longer and steeper, the shoulder went away, it got hotter, and the traffic got merciless! We stopped at the American Legion Hall to cool down and talk with thier commander. We must have mistaken what they told us about how to get to our motel tonight. I could have sworn they said to take Highway 250 straight on in, that there was a bike lane and a good road. This couldn't be further from what we encountered. Traffis quadrupled, no shoulder let alone bike lane! Terrible last ten miles or so. Then we missed the motel and rode five miles further than we planned to. Lots of climbing toward the end of the day. Our SAG driver is sick, so looks like we'll be taking tomorrow off and regrouping.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

wow. looks like you hit the first tough day. in more ways than one. hope the SAG driver gets well. maybe you should keep the GPS closer? 
keep the faith and keep on truckin! make sure the kids are still enjoying it.


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

Jamie, our SAG driver wasn't feeling well yesterday, so we decided to let her recover. We moved to the KOA campground, and started looking at our equipment with a critical eye. We really needed to lighten the SAG wagon up to give us more room and ease of entry. We called Jamie's husband Darren from Yorktown to catch up with us and take the things we (I) threw out of the van as "NOT NEEDED". I know, I know, I'll be sorry for something not onboard but that's the breaks I guess. 
Tomorrow we try to get back on schedule (not that we have to). It was supposed to be a short day due to climbing but we'll try to go a bit further. Possibly we might make it to Mallard Campground in the Shanendoah vally. We'll see... There is a group a day ahead of us, we may catch them we may not, depends on who takes a break first. Heck they may have left town today for all we know. If so then they're still a day ahead, if not then we're two days back unless we get back on schedule. 

BBQ steak for dinner tonight!! You all are welcome to join us!!


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

Day 6! Tough day today!! Lots of climbing! My Polar 720i says 4020 ft of it! The ladies did it tho! We averaged about 3.8 mph on those climbs but we made it! We got to Vesuvius, ate and loaded the Monkee Mobile up on the van and went looking for a motel! A long day of riding! June Curry, the Cookie Lady was great! She had so many interesting stories and information for down the road. We stayed a little longer than we planned to, but June is worth it. We talked with freshly graduated UVA Grads Laura, Kate, and Katy. They were riding a couple of days pretty much along our intended route. The blue Ridge Parkway was wonderful for the eye!! But for the legs on the Monkee Mobile it was a crucible!! After climbing up to the Parkway (up Afton mtn?) we then rode for 27 miles along the parkway. Most of it I swear was climbing!! I think we may have had about 6 miles all told for downhill's...the rest was up! We crossed the Appalachian Trail, we stopped to take a breather, and two hikers came up from the forest. They had started hiking last March and were going all the way on it. Nice people! Trail names Lost Acadian, and Black Cat! What an epic journey they are on!! Going down highway 56 was a trip!! We stopped 3 times to cool our brakes! Amazing. We stopped in at Gerti's in Vesuvius...it was definitely worth it! While there Matt, and Amanda came in, they're camping behind the store. They have been on the road for quite awhile since they left New York and are TransAm bound until the western Express to San Francisco. We'll probably run into them for awhile, but once we hit the mountains again, I think they'll out distance us. In for the night and tired!!


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

Day 7! And what a day! We got going late again (0930) made it into Lexington and beyond. We had our first flat! Front wheel got low all of a sudden. It was pretty easy to fix and we were on our way again. After yesterdays climbing the ladies were pretty much still worn out. Jessie made it all of 14 miles before she threw in the towel. Actually I threw it in for her, her legs were going round and round but there was no wagage coming from them. So off the bike she went. Charlie made it another 7 miles, same thing. We were climbing another hill and she just wasn't there anymore. Time to get off Charlie! I continued on with my single. We're staying in Troutville at their ball park. It's a nice place. Lots of shade and right in the middle of town. Unfortunately the nearest place to get groceries is 3 miles away! We met Amanda and Matt from NY yesterday. They arrived here after I pulled in. We invited them to eat with us since they had so far to go to get some groceries. We're doing Korean soup and we warned them it is hot and spicey!


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

Day 8. We feel like we missed something from the town of troutville's famous hospitality! Oh not to worry, Cecil and Buddy (Park overseers) both met us and were super nice, and we were allowed to use the fire Dept's showers. Everything was great! What we somehow missed (or didn't miss) was the infamous trains that go by blaring their horns and whistles in the night! They just never came by! Wow! 
The ladies just aren't cut out for this ride. This has been my dream for a very long time and I have involved the ladies in it. Bless their hearts they have tried! What an effort! They made pretty close to 280 miles of hills and head winds. I have ridden the last day and a half on my single and have found that I don't want to ride it this way. I keep thinking I'd rather be golfing. The riding isn't that difficult, but my heart just isn't into it. The last couple of days have dawned on me that I am not enjoying this. Is this the mighty wall? Probably. But we don't want to climb it. 

I'm thinking I will return and try again from this location, on a proper touring bike that fits without exception and do it unsupported. As was the original plan nine years ago. 


So that's it. We're close to being done with it. A good experience none the less for us and especially Jess, she saw a lot and can be proud of the distance and elevations she achieved.

////UPDATE////

We've decided to give the trip a few more days. We want to see if we can get through the wall. The wall that most hit!


----------



## morryjg (Jan 6, 2008)

Gus Riley said:


> We've decided to give the trip a few more days. We want to see if we can get through the wall. The wall that most hit!


I've been away from the computer for a couple days and couldn't wait to see how you guys have been doing. I hope you manage to keep on going, but that's because it's one of my dreams too and I want to see you guys succeed. Just have fun!


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

We're in for some rain, a couple of days of it. So we're going to wait it out with relatives down in the Winston-Salem area. We should be able to get back on the road Friday. 
These kids are restless...they're killing us. 

We have evaluated our climbing technique on the triplet and plan to change tactics on long hard climbs. During our climbs on the Blue Ridge Parkway, (a dropped water bottle on a long downhill forced a climb back up to retrieve said bottle... it was easier to ride up without the stokers) we discovered that if the Captain climbs and the two stokers walk or ride in the SAG that it is easier and faster. The Monkee Mobile's previous (Vogels) owners had used this technique a couple of times with success. We'll use it during the next week or so of climbs. Otherwise our stokers wear out and our climbs take forever (average speed 3 mph).


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

Wytheville to Glades Spring, VA. 42 miles. We dodged rain most of the ride. We stayed on Highway 11 all day. It was somewhat scenic but a bit of a busy road. The girls are tired. But we're in early for a change. We are bypassing Damascus and going on to Elk Garden. Tomorrow will find us climbing some bigger hills. Close coordination with the SAG is required or the ladies will be walking up some of those long climbs coming up...  Spirits are high today! That's great!


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

Got to sleep in this morning. Woke up early to fog. So rolled over and went back to sleep. We didn't get started riding until very close to 11AM!! Ouch!! We rolled through some beautiful country today! The first 16 miles was mostly downhill, and the weather was perfect! 
We arrived in the little community of Hayters Gap just in time to witness a bit of a trappers class. Interesting! Then we visited their library for a very nice break. At this point our stokers climbed into the SAG and pointed me and the Monkee Mobile toward the Hayters Gap Mountain or is it Clinch Mtn?...Sick-em Dale they cried! and off I went. 

WOW! What a breath-takenly painful ride! Four miles up! It took every bit of an hour too! No breaks! At the top they handed me a peanut-butter and jelly sandwich and said "Good Boy"! Am I starting to get a feeling here! 

Home for tonight is the wonderful Elk Garden United Methodist Church! This place is TOPS! It even has WiFi! A must stop for all cross country cyclists! No joke! 

Tomorrow we climb over Big A mountain. We'll probably repeat our climbing method. I'm not sure we'll make it to Breaks tomorrow or stop short and camp in Council. 

Spirits are getting a whole lot better today...Elk Garden UMC helps with that, I can tell you! Our route for the day: http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=2870998


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

We got up early for a change this morning. At around 8:30 we rolled out from Elk Garden United Methodist church (a really nice oasis for cyclists on tour) after 15 miles the ladies jumped into the SAG and I climbed up and over Big A mountain. It wasn't too hard, not nearly as difficult as yesterday's Clinch Mtn. 
We have made it to within 20 miles of the Virginia/Kentucky border. We have effectively completed a Trans Virginia ride. About 425 miles. 

Our route for the day: http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=2875977

We've given the ride a few more days. My stokers are failing, I can feel they have less strength every day. Conversly my spirits and strength are growing, I know I could ride this triplet solo to Oregon, it is much like a fully loaded single tourer, weight wise. But to continue on would be selfish of me. I know they would press on this way (riding in the SAG when they get tired, or during hard long climbs) for a bit longer, but why should I put the whole team in the SAG while I ride all summer long? I want to press on, but the ladies would rather spend their summer elsewhere. So, we're packing it in. We're headed to Disney World, and our two week time-share on Sanibel Island. 

I'll be back next year! Only next year will be different. A single of one model or another. Either self-supported or SAGed is yet to be determined. SAGed would be a good thing, only this time it will be wifey doing the support driving. Or Self-supported is a possibility, a new bike would be in order.

So we're off to Disney World and our two week time-share on Sanibel. 

It's been fun!


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

Gus Riley said:


> So we're off to Disney World and our two week time-share on Sanibel.
> 
> It's been fun!


Oh noooo! Well I'm sorry it didn't work out the way you'd planned. It sounds like you had an amazing experience. Thanks for sharing with us. Have a blast in Disney World. I wish I was going.

Thanks,
Tshirt


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

sorry to hear it didnt work out as planned. but you got some good family time in. at least i hope it was good.

and sanibel? best of luck riding a bike there. better to kayak than anything. where do you stay in sanibel? my inlaws go there all the time.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Aw, bummer! At least it sounds like you`re still going to get a nice family vacation this summer and a good chance to do a different kind of TA next year. Are your stokers completely turned off to pedaling now, or just overwhelmed by the demands of doing it for so many hours on a daily basis? What are you going to say if in two weeks they`ve forgotten the current condition of their legs and butts and next year they want to try it again? Anyway, I think you made the right decision for this year- my congratulations at your unselfish termination of the biking. So, what possibility for next year`s trip would result in the need for a NEW BIKE? That`s the one you need to look into!


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

weltyed said:


> sorry to hear it didnt work out as planned. but you got some good family time in. at least i hope it was good.
> 
> and sanibel? best of luck riding a bike there. better to kayak than anything. where do you stay in sanibel? my inlaws go there all the time.


We have a two week time-share near the lighthouse. Actually cycling there is okay. A bit hot in June but the riding is good. 

We kayak there as well.

To all, we did have a good time. It was a hugely different thing for the girls. Maybe that's why they had some trouble toward the end. 

I'm looking to do it where I left off next year.


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> Aw, bummer! At least it sounds like you`re still going to get a nice family vacation this summer and a good chance to do a different kind of TA next year. Are your stokers completely turned off to pedaling now, or just overwhelmed by the demands of doing it for so many hours on a daily basis? What are you going to say if in two weeks they`ve forgotten the current condition of their legs and butts and next year they want to try it again? Anyway, I think you made the right decision for this year- my congratulations at your unselfish termination of the biking. So, what possibility for next year`s trip would result in the need for a NEW BIKE? That`s the one you need to look into!


Well, we've brought the Monkee Mobile to Sanibel with us, they say they want to ride while we're here, so I guess they still consider themselves stokers. Just not stokers who want to spend all summer pedaling. 

Next year with a new bike is a distinct possibility. Looking at Co-motion Americano, Surly Long Haul Trucker, and a few others. 

Then again, just installing a triple ring on my single with a SAG from the wife is also a posibility.

I'm leaning toward the new bike route and no support. Ride wise I would have only myself and bike to be concerned with. 

Both means have their attractions


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

as long as they still wanna ride, thats cool. i was afraid they would be turned off completely. i wonder if maybe the trip should have been riding from the starting point TO disney world. im not sure how much further that is from what you have done.

ive been to sanibel twice, both times in august. so my view of the weather is a bit skewed. i tried to get a bike rental, but all i could find on teh island were cruisers, and i wasnt into that back then. 
must be some good fishing out by the lighthouse. lots of rocky outcroppings. the first year i went we caught tons of trout and mackrel. had a pretty good grill time with it. also got stung by a stingray that year. i was off my feet for almost two days.


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

weltyed said:


> ...also got stung by a stingray that year. i was off my feet for almost two days.


OUCH!!! I haven't been stung and I sure as heck hope it doesn't happen!


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

I've been home three weeks from my transcon. I thought of you often as I pedaled east, wondering if I would see the Monkeymobile. I just finished with neglected desk work, etc. and hoped to catch up with your posts. Needless to say, I am disappointed that you had to bail on the trip. Here's to next year!


----------

